# which lighting to get 55g



## mosso (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok so im torn between getting either 4x54w t5 ho or 2x150w metal halides and was wondering what was the best choice the t5 would cost $150 and the hallides $170 in total.
can anyone help me with my decision 
thanks mosso


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

That sounds like a ton of light for a 55g. Without knowing your other tank specs. I would start by saying that the running cost of T5's is lower than the metal halides. I would also like to tell you that I have a 75g tank with 4 T5HO bulbs and it is a high light tank for sure. I also think that it is important who is making the lights, I have experience with cheap Ebay lights and can tell you it is not worth the initial savings. Just my opinion but I would look at ahsupply.com and consider only using 2 bulbs. I have got there light kits and the quality is amazing compared to the cheap oddysea lights form ebay. 1 bulb and good reflector from ahsupply is more effective than the 2 bulb oddysea light. There is some input hope it helps. Also the more info you share about the tank and what you are wanting the more response you will get.


----------



## mosso (Feb 22, 2009)

ok so basically ive been away from the hobby for a while and i want to get back in to it. i actually have a 4x54 but i think one of the ballasts is gone so thats like 70 dollars to replace im debating on buying a new lighting set up, i want to grow some "high tech requiring plants" but im unsure exactly what i need more specifically didiplis diandra i want it to be crimson and im unsure how much light i need. i have a co2 canister so that's no issue and eco complete for substrate. im also intending to buy an ro unit. im not sure what other details i need to say but thats all i can think of right now.
i should also note im from Australia so range is often an issue


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

How about using that 2 bulb broken light and investing time getting the CO2 right and maybe adding good diffusers, wave maker power heads, or sweet intake/outtake pipes instead?


----------



## mosso (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks i will fix the existing setup also about the co2 diffuser could you recommend a good one i haven't had any luck with internal glass ones and my inline one just filled with water when i had it going stopped working. i really want to make a greater effort at planted tanks. Its gonna take a while to get on par I've forgotten quite a bit in 3 years.also its not worth upgrading to halide?


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

I've got a 40 gallon with one of the Mr Aqua powerheadish type diffusers guys by a nano wavemaker pump, and I have to say, as a person who has DIY'd many solutions, I am impressed. Available on Amazon (Prime members get free shipping and an easy return process/most easy trial ever if you don't like it), fairly efficient even at higher bps/effective diffused CO2 in my tank, easy to remove and clean, and pretty quiet. I might get another for my next tank. http://www.amazon.com/MR-Aqua-Co2-Turbo-Diffuser/dp/B005VS1FIM/

That said, I have done many diffusers and many iterations of DIY and pressurized CO2, from DIY rotated bottles to a 20lb tank with an AGA (made in USA, beautiful regulator, not the same AGA as this hobby) regulator previously owned by Plantbrain. And I say this: The only way you'll get CO2 right is to experiment and figure it out. Nothing will replace your experimentation and just figuring it out. Maybe that inline reactor needed more needle valve-side pressure to overcome the flow rate. Maybe you could have changed the amount of bioballs or flow rate. Maybe that inline glass piece needed more pressure or some supplemental flow/filter placement to get the CO2 around the tank. You have to be willing to experiment and work through the problems. The product I recommended above is not the best product ever; I just think it's pretty good, but I think the GLA diffusers and old Rex Grigg reactors and lots of other stuff is pretty good, depending on goal. You have to be willing to figure out what works for you and gets CO2 into the tank.

re: worth upgrading to halide: Halide is special (shimmer) and definitely awesome. I have run a 150w Halide over that 40g, after previously running 96-192w CF over the tank (noon burst), and loved loved loved it. You can buy cheap bulbs which greatly reduce maintenance cost. (I just bought a variety of temperatures from a place like this, experimented to see what I like, and bought in bulk: http://www.lightexports.com/servlet...-cln-Double-Ended-HQI-Metal-Halide/Categories ) I had this tank by a South facing window and got all sorts of tons of light and grew all sorts of good stuff at a challenging density and pace and shape. I love high light.

That said, I just bought my first serious LED light from the FS forums here (hasn't arrived yet), because MH means heat and a higher bill vs LED. LED probably wins today in terms of efficiency, plus LED apparently keeps the shimmer. LED is probably the cutting edge while these nano technology lights are the bleeding edge. MH feels old already.

Still, you can definitely grow most any plants with your 2x54w T5HO lights you have today. You certainly don't need 2x150w MH over a 55g to grow anything. That amount of light is ridiculous and is high cost (time with CO2, dosing, algae risk, pain and cost for stuff) vs little, if any, reward.

Upgrading light before getting CO2 right is a waste of money. If you invest in lights first, you'll just have to invest in CO2 and time/ferts to avoid algae. If you invest in CO2 first, you can learn to grow better plants, then add light to see light's effects on plants.

2 cents <3


----------

